# I am NOT Terry D!!!



## Firemajic (Jul 12, 2017)

hahahaa, well like I said, I am NOT Terry D... but I do have some blurry shots of  flowers in my garden...


----------



## escorial (Jul 12, 2017)

Cool shots


----------



## Firemajic (Jul 12, 2017)

thank you Escorial  I really love the 2nd shot... when I bought this place, I/3 of the yard was a stinking, ugly swamp... I planted native lilies and cat tails and other water loving plants... now it is a beautiful Marsh with Bull Frogs and butterflies...


----------



## bobo (Jul 12, 2017)

Delicious colors you have there


----------



## Rick Keeble (Jul 12, 2017)

I have a dear friend in Athens, who is always sending me pics from his rooftop garden of flowers. I never tire of their beauty. Lovely images, Fire


----------



## Firemajic (Jul 12, 2017)

bobo said:


> Delicious colors you have there




Thank you Dear bobo!  Nothing as dramatic as your gorgeous pics of your village and scenic hikes...




Rick Keeble said:


> I have a dear friend in Athens, who is always sending me pics from his rooftop garden of flowers. I never tire of their beauty. Lovely images, Fire




Thank you Rick, I am embarrassed to post them, well, because Terry D posts fabulous pics... in focus and everything... hahaa, some of my pics... I don't even know what the hell I was trying to capture...  But, I am thrilled you enjoyed them.. ha, maybe I WLL post some more...


----------



## H.Brown (Jul 12, 2017)

Such beauty, thanks for sharing Fire, I'm well jealous of your garden as I don't have one of my own. Keep sharing.


----------



## Firemajic (Jul 12, 2017)

H.Brown said:


> Such beauty, thanks for sharing Fire, I'm well jealous of your garden as I don't have one of my own. Keep sharing. ��




Awww, can't you at least have a big pot of plants? A lot of plants flourish in pots.... Thank you for checking out my pics, I love digging in my garden, it is very zen and relaxing...


----------



## Firemajic (Jul 12, 2017)

Lilies and wild butterfly plants, my mimosa tree, I have 5 of them that I planted... and of course my lady...


----------



## H.Brown (Jul 12, 2017)

I have a chilli plant called bishops head on my window sill. I have really bad hay fever so having flowers inside can be disastrous at this time of year.   I love taking pictures of them though and I think I'm going to taking some pictures of my own tomorrow if the weathers nice.


----------



## bobo (Jul 12, 2017)

Firemajic said:


> Thank you Dear bobo!  Nothing as dramatic as your gorgeous pics of your village and scenic hikes...




I love those fine, cultured little blossoms - they're the perfect contrast to the huge green trees I usually see here - my eyes adores the garden flowers' delicatesses  :cheerful:
If they're blurred - and I cannot see whether it's the photos or the flowers which are that way - it could be something with the distance to the object, or the settings - what are you shooting with ??


----------



## Firemajic (Jul 12, 2017)

H.Brown said:


> I have a chilli plant called bishops head on my window sill. I have really bad hay fever so having flowers inside can be disastrous at this time of year. ��  I love taking pictures of them though and I think I'm going to taking some pictures of my own tomorrow if the weathers nice.




That is awesome! A pepper plant... I would love to grow herbs and use them to cook with... well I am looking forward to seeing your fabulous pics 




bobo said:


> I love those fine, cultured little blossoms - they're the perfect contrast to the huge green trees I usually see here - my eyes adores the garden flowers' delicatesses  :cheerful:
> If they're blurred - and I cannot see whether it's the photos or the flowers which are that way - it could be something with the distance to the object, or the settings - what are you shooting with ??




OOooo well sheeeit, I was hoping no one would ask about my camera... hahaa, it is kinda embarrassing... ummm ... I am using my laptop computer camera... sooo, it is hard to hold my laptop in the right position to get the shot I am after....


----------



## H.Brown (Jul 12, 2017)

I'll post them on Wf, I normally put them on my blog.


----------



## bobo (Jul 12, 2017)

Firemajic said:


> OOooo well sheeeit, I was hoping no one would ask about my camera... hahaa, it is kinda embarrassing... ummm ... I am using my laptop computer camera... sooo, it is hard to hold my laptop in the right position to get the shot I am after....



If you're using your web cam, it's very well done, very well done indeed - don't know if such one can be fine tuned, but if you hadn't said something yourself about blurred, I don't think we would have thought about it.
And don't compare yourself to others - you're a photograpfer in your own right 
:cheerful: O :cheerful:


----------



## H.Brown (Jul 13, 2017)

Have you joined the thousand words group Fire?


----------



## Firemajic (Jul 13, 2017)

H.Brown said:


> Have you joined the thousand words group Fire?




No... what is that about?


----------



## H.Brown (Jul 13, 2017)

It's a group for WF's photographers. We post our photos with each other, you should check it out there is some great photos there. We also have threads for members to write based on the photos posted there.


----------



## Firemajic (Jul 13, 2017)

Sounds cool... Thanks


----------



## H.Brown (Jul 13, 2017)

No worries


----------



## Terry D (Jul 17, 2017)

Fire! I can't believe I missed this thread until now. Great pictures. It sound like your place is a really cool, natural environment.


----------



## Firemajic (Jul 19, 2017)

Terry D said:


> Fire! I can't believe I missed this thread until now. Great pictures. It sound like your place is a really cool, natural environment.





awww, thanks for the compliment on my blurry shots, I appreciate  and yes, I try to work with nature, not against it... it is less work and beautiful rewards....


----------

